# Gas And Diesel Do Not Mix!



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

The synopsis: I put gas in the diesel motor. It's fine now, repairs cost $87.00. My nerves, however, are shot.

The story: I was coming back from looking a new job possibility and was running low on diesel. I pulled into a station I've used before, saw the green handle (BP station) and started pumping. Now, LUCKILY..it was high, or at least the sign said the diesel was high. I wanted to just get a few gallons to get me to the Walmart where it was much cheaper and then fillup. So, I only put in bout 15.00 worth. Took the receipt, pulled out and started home. Called up my best buddy, Brian, and was checking on how their new baby was doing and I hadn't got ¼ mile and it started missing, sputtering..

While we're talking, I'm telling Brian, "Mayday Mayday&#8230;I'm going down&#8230;no power&#8230;loosing speed" I coast over on a HILL, no less. I tell him to hold on and let me check this out before he comes to help. Luckily he doesn't live far from where I was. Mind you, I had been a LONG way and was on my way home when this happened, so for that, I was very lucky.
I could smell gas in the fuel cap when I opened it up. I couldn't believe what I smelled. I looked on the receipt and sure enough, $3.69 a gallon for REGULAR gas. I called Brian and asked him to come quickly as I was stranded on the side of a busy four lane and 18wheelers where blowin by and BRING DIESEL! Soon, he pulled up with a 5 gallon can of diesel. Also, about this time a man pulled up to help. His name was Floyd. Never met him. Turns out he knew my WHOLE family and actually used to drive trucks with my dad and I had trained HIS daughter in the cath lab years ago. So, very small world and comforting on the side of the road.
Floyd went back home got a pump and we pumped the tank clean, and refilled with diesel. Now, we couldn't get it to start, it wouldn't get up to the engine. We ran both batteries down trying to get that going. Never did. Primed the fuel pump and everything. So&#8230;
ONSTAR to the rescue. I hit the blue button before the batteries completely ran down and they said there is no charge to tow me! Wow..I've never ever been towed. They got enroute to tow me, Brian and I went into town to get some thing to eat and everywhere we went he said "This guy put gas in his diesel" the crowd roars.. "Mark put GAS in a DIESEL" he says loudly&#8230;The crowd laughs&#8230;. I asked if it would make it easier if I just tied a sign around my neck and he wouldn't have to repeat himself.
So, about an hour later they towed me to the Chevy dealership I wanted to go to, we dropped it off cause it was after hours and Brian brought me back home.
Onstar, was great. They made all the calls, and called to let me know it was enroute. Called me, cell phone, back to make sure they made it. Then called to confirm the truck was safe at it's destination. Mark was impressed.
Today, my truck is safely back home. All they did was bleed the remaining fuel out of the lines and it cranked right up they said. Runs like a top. They added some diesel conditioner. Total cost was $87.00. They said this happens more than you think. Which was probably supposed to make me feel better, but I'm harder on myself than others are.
So, the top of my day was good because I'm excited about the new job possibility (I think). The bottom was not so good, but I met some new people, and learned ALWAYS READ WHAT THE PUMP SAYS NO MATTER HOW MANY TIMES YOU'VE GOTTEN GAS/DIESEL THERE&#8230;..
I learned to use Spray and Wash to get stains out of white pants. I learned to keep an extra shirt in the truckbox. I learned there is nothing like the sound of a diesel starting. I learned the world is not as big as you may think.
I also learned what it's like to have good friends come to your rescue, literally, and stay with your for hours and hours. Thanks Brian..I'm glad we've been friends all these years. But, I did stay with you after surgery and hold your drunk butt up to make you walk down the hall. And let's not forget the Natalie escapade.
And at least I had jumper cables.
Mark

FYI..BP diesel has YELLOW handles. Everywhere else is green.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

I enjoyed your story.....but is it true?? I think you were trying to save money and put gasoline in and when it didn't work....you were like OH NO I made a horrible mistake.....no seriously, glad it was a cheap fix. Cristy


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Believe me and my checking account...it's true. Stupid but true. But, it's sure not the first stupid mistake I've ever made and I'm sure it'll not be the last. And if I ever do THAT one again..I'm telling you NOBODY will know..
I actually looked countless times at the diesel pump I filled up on yesterday. Look away..look back..D.I.E.S.E.L...look away..look back at the pump. 
This is NOT a way to save money. Good way to meet people, mind you, but not a cost measurement.


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

Don't feel bad. My dh did it last year in reverse (diesel into a gas) while coming back home from a week long camping trip in South Carolina. We stopped at a Flying J's and he pumped diesel in. He noticed right away when he put the pump back. He never started up the truck. What is interesting is that about 3 cars over someone did the exact same thing. Long story short we ended up using our GPS to find a campground as this was Saturday evening and we called AAA. They were awesome. One tow truck towed the Outback to the campround and the other towed it to the shop. They even came and picked Darin up to take him to pick up his truck. It ended up being an extra two nights in a campground and it was ready on Monday morning. The shop was closed on Sunday.

Anne


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Great story and I'm glad that it worked out okay. Many years ago, I was working off of an old Ford F350 ambulance with the van type cab. We stopped at the gas station to fill up like we did every day. Although this day, I am working with a "new guy". As I am standing in the gas station chatting with the clerk, I happed to look out to see that the "new guy" had pulled upto and was dispensing unleaded into the our fuel tank that was already 3/4 full of diesel. I hollered at the clerk to shut off his pump which she quickly did, after he pumped nearly 20 gallons of unleaded into it. As neither of us wanted to get in trouble with our Chief or the shop guys, we were perplexed as what to do. Should we drive it or not was the question that we pondered over for the next several minutes. Thank goodness we didn't receive a medical call in the mean time. We decided that a little mistake would be far better then a BIG mistake so we opted to call the shop for their opinion. Thankfully we made that call. It turned out to be a large ordeal of having to have our rig towed to our shop and we had to change over to another rig. All of this while there was a blizzard going on. The next day the shop guys had to drain the nearly full 80 gallon tank, but as we had not attempted to start it, that was all that needed to be done. After talking with our shop guys, that said that ignition points are different with diesel and gas. If we would have attempted to start the motor, we could have shot one of the pistons out the side of it. I don't know if that it true or not, but when you are sitting next to the motor, that could have been very painful.

Good luck with the job prospect!!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm glad everything worked out without too much expense. This has been my fear since I got my diesel. I've become quite OCD when I stop for fuel. Now with the ULSD I have to watch for that as well, there are still a couple of Shell stations around here that have the Low Sulfur sticker not the Ultra Low. They may have the ULSD in their tanks but if the sticker doesn't say it I ain't buying it. I'v been told that with as little as one fill up with the low sulfur diesel it could really mess up an '07 or newer diesel. Great story, its good to be able to laugh at yourself. Good luck with the new job.

Brad


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Great story. I could see me doing something like this - but I don't have a diesel.

Just hope the new job isn't in the fuel distribution business!









Mike


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Great Story

I have had my first diesel for just over a year now. I try to be super careful, but know I will end up pumping unleaded into it at some point.

BTW, I wonder how much fuel the lines hold. I guess once you get the tank emptied, you could open the bleeder screw or remove the fuel filter and prime the heck out of it for a day and a half to clear the lines.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Scoutr2 said:


> Great story. I could see me doing something like this - but I don't have a diesel.
> 
> Just hope the new job isn't in the fuel distribution business!
> 
> ...


Mike, it can just as easily happen the other way around too! Nope...I didn't but came REALLY close. Fortunately, finally saw the "DIESEL" ...or, at least, it finally registered, the 3rd or 4th time I looked at the tank while removing the nozzle. MAN!!! The heart started pounding and I da^% near dropped the nozzle!!!!

Glad your truck recovered, Mark!!!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

You learned one more thing - BP is one bone-headed outfit for having non-standard colors on their pump handles. I wonder if their tank lids are non-standard, too?
I have quit going to BP altogether just for this reason. I am from an area not rich in BP stations. I spent considerable time and effort getting the rig into a cramped BP station, aiming for that green handle. What a disappointment when I saw it was gasoline. There was no diesel at all in that station.
It's easy enough to be distracted. I am making sure I will not be distracted by a green handle in a BP station by not being in a BP station.

Sluggo


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

That was my biggest fear on last summers trip. You pull up to a station looking for the diesel, spot the right color and get to it. After all the manuevering, the diesel was not there. It seems like such a simple thing that all the stations use the same color nozzle for diesel and MARK the pump so you can see it when pulling in. I guess thats to much to ask for.

At least you did not fill it. Good friends and good help make a bad day much easier to handle.

John


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have seen that happen many times....your not alone.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Why don't they make the nozzles different sizes so this doesn't happen?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Acadia Hiker said:


> Why don't they make the nozzles different sizes so this doesn't happen?


I almost put diesel in my gas tank one time. But because the nozzle on the diesel pump was too big, it would not fit through the smaller opening in the filler neck. It was then that it hit me







.

I'm not sure what gas company it was (BP, Phillips, ?), but was sure glad that it didn't fit, or I would not have noticed. Not sure if all stations use this strategy. (It prevents putting diesel into a gas tank, but not the other way around.)

Glad you were able to correct this without too much trouble and expense.

Mike


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I ALMOST did this same thing last Labor Day. I pulled into a fuel station and swiped my car, pulled the nozzle, stuck it in the tank, flipped the lever on the pump and while I was waiting for the pump to kick on I notice the price wasn't the same as what was on the sign out front....Now I ALWAYS check 2 or 3 times before I start pumping.

Most of the time the unleaded nozzle is small and diesel is a little larger. It keeps you from putting diesel into a gas tank but not the other way around.

Gary

PS....Don't feel bad, you aren't the first one to do it. We have about 2 or 3 diesel truck come into the dealership a month for the same thing.


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

We have a minivan and a diesel truck. Everytime I pull up to the pump I have to say to myself... "driving minivan today, must use GAS", or "driving truck, must use DIESEL". The fear of filling the wrong product has me always second-guessing myself. Keeps me sharp


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 15, 2007)

DH here - So we were out in the Adirondacks (Just got back & had a GREAT time







) and stopped at a Citgo to fill up on $4.99 diesel. The pump had "Ultra Low Sulphur Kerosene" and "Ultra Low Sulphur Diesel" - you got to pick. The Diesel nozzle was a far larger diameter than I've seen before, but the pump was kind of old so I thought it was set up to fuel a semi. It smelled like diesel and had the right color. So I gave the whole pump another once over to make sure, and filled it up. Truck ran fine. I'm guessing the kerosene was a courtesy to campers using lanterns or heaters that run on kerosene.

Got me thinking, though, would "Ultra Low Sulphur Kerosene" kill a newer vintage diesel engine?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

You should be fine as they add K1 to diesel in the winter months to keep it from jelling. It will run the same as diesel but there is no road tax on it, and it is cleaner than diesel (less soot) made for indoor space heaters. James


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Well don't always trust the size. DW drives a Jeep Liberty Diesel. Yep a Liberty Diesel. Here in NJ it is against the law to pump your own fuel. The attendants always tell you "your at the wrong pump" or the try to " fill it up regular". NOOO!! Which is why we have found it is not against the law to pump your own DIESEL fuel.

Back to the size. Our Liberty has the small inlet just like gas cars and they do have small diesel pumps. If you check next time you are at a major station they will have at least one pump that is small for diesel and the rest are the big ones. So we will probably never have the problem with the Jeep because we not only have to look for diesel, we have to find the small diesel pump. So there is only one pump that we can use. As for my truck, I will do everything in my powers to avoid having to write a story like this, although it was great read and I am sure that is still not a comfort for ya to hear.

I will stay here and find new freinds and learn how small the world is amongst Outbackers.

Jim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Joonbee said:


> Which is why we have found it is not against the law to pump your own DIESEL fuel.


Could you pass along where you found this info??

Curious to see the wording, the Hess stations around here force you to pump your own diesel. They won t even look at you, so I go elsewhere.

John


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I prefer pumping my own diesel. I typically use the Hess for that reason. If you let them do it they don't top off the tank. I can usually get at least 2 more gallons in after the pump clicks off, because of the foaming. Although we also use a WAWA near us and they were the ones that told my wife she was allowed to pump her own deisel. They told her the law didn't apply to diesel fuel and that you do not need an attendant when pumping diesel. You are also not required to shut off the engine, because of the difference in cumbastability. Of course, I wouldn't use the gas station attendant as a means of defense in court. I will look into wording tonight at work and see what I come up with in the books.

Hess is about the only station I can think of that I have ever seen that they dont tend to the diesel pumps. Are you looking to make them pump the diesel?

Jim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Yea, Hess is the only one that does not pump it. They also make you go inside you go inside to pay even if you have cash. I can pay cash for gas but not diesel. I hate getting the fuel on my hands, yea, I can use gloves, but then the gloves need to be put somewhere. I also HATE getting fuel on my shoes and then get back in my truck which transfers the smell onto my carpet. If my daughters are with, I will not leave them in the truck and go inside to pay, so that means 3 of us have to go inside which can also mean 3 sets of feet in the fuel spilled on the ground. When you get inside, you now wait in line to pay for the fuel with everyone getting coffee, soda, etc. The process of getting fuel at Hess can take 20 - 30 min......unacceptable.

They are making a profit on my diesel just like on gasoline, so why am I treated like crap with my purchase.

John


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Well we are expecting our first child, so I guess I can add this to the things I will be thinking about differently.

I will check around at work tonight. I have all night anyway. Now that I think about it, there is actually a Hess station nearby that will pump diesel for you. I will check with them and find out their policy on the subject.

Jim


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Sure is great to have friends that are willing to drop what they are doing to rescue you.

I had a friend put diesel into his Honda on they way out of town on a business trip. We asked him how he got that big nozzel into the small hole in his tank. He said he just held it there and didn't pay attention that it didn't go into the hole. We don't let him forget that.

Glad everything worked out good. $87 doesn't sound too bad. I would have expected MUCH more.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Cheyenne said:


> DH here - So we were out in the Adirondacks (Just got back & had a GREAT time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must have been the Citgo on Rte 9, 3 miles from Lake George and off of the Northway Rte 23 exit. Cheapest fuel I found while I was up there. That tankful got me all the way home to the East Coasts cheapest fuel---- NJ , at $4.69/gallon.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> DH here - So we were out in the Adirondacks (Just got back & had a GREAT time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must have been the Citgo on Rte 9, 3 miles from Lake George and off of the Northway Rte 23 exit. Cheapest fuel I found while I was up there. That tankful got me all the way home to the East Coasts cheapest fuel---- NJ , at $4.69/gallon.
[/quote]

Sorry Mike.....

I got diesel here in Delaware for $4.39 last week.....

Gary


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow $4.39. I am jealous. But mine now sits until the next trip. Bought a little BMW (92 w/218k) and I save about $75 per fill up. Not to mention the truck and the DW Liberty diesel, both get to sit and APPRECIATE a little.

Anyway, back to the Hess and legal stuff. TDVFFJOHN. I spoke to the attendant last night. As long as the diesel is at its own pump, you are not required by law to let the attendant pump the diesel fuel or required to shut off your vehicle. On the flip side, in your case you do want the attendant to dispense your fuel, there is a blue assistance (handicapped) button on every diesel pump. If you press the buton an attendant wil lbe summoned to the pumps to fill your truck. This is apparently Hess Corporate Policy. Hope this helps and if I can do more let me know. Nothing wrong with educating ourselves.

Man $4.39. Best I found around is $4.65 over on Rt31 near High Bridge. Hhmmm. Oh well it sits anyway. Think positive.

Jim


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Gary,

How did ya do that? Your guys prices haven't gone up?

JoonBee,

I know where that $4.65 is over in High Bridge. Probably closer to me then you.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

NJMIKEC, I actually work in Clinton and that is also the station where I got the info.

Jim


----------

